# Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?



## teichtante (30. Nov. 2006)

Hallo,

bin ganz neu hier und schon am Boden zerstört. Mein Schwimmteich ist erst fünf Wochen alt. Direkt nach seiner Befüllung erwies er sich als undicht. Ursache waren zwei kleine Löcher unterm Steg. Diese wurden vom Gartenbauunternehmen repariert, der Teich nochmals abgesucht und dann zur Hälfte wieder befüllt. Wieder undicht. Es wurden drei neue Löcher ähnlich der ersten gefunden. Die Gartenbaufirma hat nun Anzeige erstattet. Auch die Polizei ist von einer mutwilligen Beschädigung überzeugt. Ich habe meinen Nachbarn in Verdacht, da er mich schon während der Bauzeit wegen des Teiches angefeindet hat. Die Polizei will nichts unternehmen. Ich bin ziemlich fertig. Das einzige, was mir einfällt ist Beleuchtung mit Bewegungsmeldern und/oder eine Videoüberwachung, die natürlich für die Dunkelheit geeignet sein muß. Wer kennt sich mit so etwas aus und kann mir einen guten Rat geben. Trost wäre auch nicht schlecht. Danke.
Teichtante


----------



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo Teichtante,

gib mal in der Suche den Begriff "Webcam" ein, da findest du ein paar Hinweise. Ich habe auch so etwas vor, bin aber bisher noch nicht dazugekommen.


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo teichtante,

mein Beileid - zu den Löchern und zu "Teichtante"  hast du auch nen Namen? 

Wenn du Kameras aufstellst, dann ists glaub ich besser, wenn sie nur dein Grundstück aufnehmen - eventuell gibts Ärger, wenn du den Nachbarn in SEINEM Garten filmst ...


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Unglaublich. Leute gibts...
Den müsst ich nachts bei einem Sabotageversuch auf meinem Grundstück erwischen. Dann gäbe es Dresche mit `ner Dachlatte. Aber nicht zu knapp. 
Also, an Deiner Stelle würde ich auch eine Kamera installieren. Ist zwar auch ein Kostenfaktor, aber dann hättest Du Gewissheit.
P.S.: Ist Teeren und Federn eigentlich noch erlaubt??? 
Liebe Grüße,
                 Mondlicht


----------



## karpfenalex (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo

Die Polizei muß da was unternehmen,da es HAUSFRIEDENSBRUCH ist!!

Wenn Du wirklich in der Annahme bist das Dein Nachbar mit den Löchern was zu tun hat,dann wäre mein Tip.

Bewegungsmelder ,Strahler und eine Viedeoüberwachung des Teiches.

Alles so schalten das es zusammen funz und dann abwarten was passiert.Es kann auch eine Hilfe sein eine Falsche Kammera zu instalieren wo auch ein Bewegunsmelder installiert wird.
Dies würde ich dann den Nachbarn durch die Blume sagen,das nun der Teich Videoüberwacht wir.

Kann nur sagen:Wer solche Nachbarn hat braucht keine Feinde. 

Wie groß sind eigendlich die Löcher gewesen??

Gruß Alex


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo teichtante 

Kannst dich ja mal hier durchlesen.

http://www.lupus-electronics.de/Lupus_768.html

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo Teichtante,

wenn das noch aktuell ist, ich kenne das-

Ich leihe dir gerne meine 2x Funk Infrarot Kameras, nebst Videokarte.

Das Angebot gilt übrigens für jeden hier.
(Nur Portokosten;- sonst nix)


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo
Kameraüberwachung ist Klasse !
Ich persönlich steh auch 
auf Stolperdrähte ,Sprengfallen , Selbstschußanlagen , hohe Zäune usw.  
EHRLICH !
( wie bei Indiana Jones oder bei uns 
am anti-imperialistischen Schutzwall )....

Versuch doch mal vorsichtig
den Nachbar zum Thema zu befragen .
Vielleicht hat er was gesehen.....  
oder vielleicht kann er helfen .....

Auf jeden Fall würde ich das Thema öffentlich machen.

Vielleicht 
läd´st Du Ihn freundlich zu Deiner "Bürgerwehr-pool-schutz-party" mit 
Bier und Würstchen ......
Wenn er es war , kommt er sowieso nicht   
sollte sich aber so beschissen vorkommen ....,dass er keine Lust auf Sabotage mehr hat.


Bewegungsmelder kann nicht schaden ,
kosten im Baumarkt mit Halogenstrahler auch nur vierfüfzig

es gibt auch schon für kleines Geld blinkende Kameradummys
die sehen mehr nach Kamera aus wie die Richtigen
,sind rechtlich unbedenklich und jeder der wirklich dagegen klagt !
muss aus seiner "Deckung"

Bedenke aber , eine andauernde Feindschaft zermürbt auch die "Sieger".
Es wird auch schwierig wenn die Angriffe erst ballistisch und mit chemischen oder biologischen Waffen erfolgen . 


viel Glück

mfG

Aber , das Angebot von Thomas ist Klasse !


----------



## herten04 (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo alle miteinander.
Eine Kamera habe ich schon von Anfang an installiert.Der Lamellenzaun ist 1,80 hoch und oben mit Stacheldraht gesichert.Und den Rest besorgt der Hund.
Gruß Helmut


----------



## herten04 (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hier ist die Kamera.
Gruß Helmut
(Ich hoffe diesmal ist das Bild da)


----------



## Joachim (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

@Karsten
"die sehen mehr nach Kamera aus wie die Richtigen"

DAS, versteh ich auch nicht.  Ist mir erst letzten Sonnabend mal wieder aufgefallen, im Baumarkt ...  

@herten04
Probleme mit dem Bilder hochladen? Frag ruhig - wir sind geduldige Erklärer.


----------



## Ronnie (Snoop) (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vandalismus! Videoüberwachung möglich?*

Hallo, Ja die Vandalen!! Ein übeles pack!
Hatte auch mal so ein Nachbar neid Problem...
Bei mir hat das geholfen:
M16 Antipersonenmine als Dummy aber mit allen allen Anschlüssen inklusive der Leine und einen Schild das noch weitere vergraben sind.. :beeten: 
Seitdem ist Ruhe.

Ist vieleicht ziemlich krass, aber wirkungsvoll!  

Kammeradummy ist auch nicht schlecht..

Supergut finde ich auch die Dachlatte!  

Ronnie


----------

